# Dog Chewing Birds



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

I have recently purchased a started Drahthaar that is 1.5 yrs old. I have been hunting him on Pheasants and instead of retrieving the bird he finds it and starts pulling feathers and chewing on it. He doesn't run away with the bird when I approach. When I reach for the bird he clamps down harder. I have been pinching him in the armpit to let the bird go and make him sit so he is not lunging at the bird. I plan to have him forced fetched after the hunting season and hopefully cure this problem. What damage am I doing by letting him chew on it for now? The main goal now is to just let him find birds and gain confidence.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not let him hunt any more until he is forced. You are going to reinforce bad habits (chewing) by allowing him to continue. Fix it NOW.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Mouth problems are many, varried, and strange. They are nothing to fool with and many if not most, are incurable. But, you have to know what you're looking at. Many times what the eyes behold is not what is actually taking place.

What I mean is that you have a young Draht (which I also have). You haven't said what his exposure to birds is. Has he had many, or are you just starting him? It is very common for a young dog to "pluck" a bird before picking it up to deliver it. What you have to do initially is to speed up the delivery.

You never let a dog stand over a bird. If you do, only disaster can follow. Immediately when the dog gets to the bird, command "HERE". Buzz him with a collar on a low setting if you have one. Don't have a collar? No problem.

Put the dog on a 50' check cord and take him out in your yard or a field. Throw a bird and send the dog. When he gets to the bird, reaches down and starts plucking it, command "HERE" and give him a sharp jerk on the cord. Relax the cord and see what he does. If he just stands there, put a little pressure on the cc and see what happens. Many times the dog won't want to leave the bird and will pick it up, then call "HERE" and reel him in.

The worst that can happen is he'll run to a shot bird, turn around and leave it. But I doubt it. Keep him short at first (10') then progressively throw the bird further. If you can get pigeons, clip a wing and throw live birds as well.

When the season is over, put the dog in a regular training and force program. Draht's are fabulous dogs but if they can, *they'll* train *you*.

Again, this may not even be a problem, but a lack of exposure to birds. Time will tell.


----------



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

Great reply. I have only had this dog for probably a month and a half. I am pretty sure that he was just exposed to pen raised quail and chukars. Depending on the shot, it can take a few seconds to get to the dog after the shot. He hasn't been retrieving the bird to me. I do have a collar on him but am hesitant to use it. I don't want him to associate the shock with the bird in his mouth. I did have a check cord on him originally but have since taken it off. I guess I haven't been forcing him to retrieve the bird. I would say that this is the first time he's seen wild birds. I am sure that the drive is there for birds and I wouldn't be hurting that. When I get the bird from him, he wants it back. I will try what you recommended with the here command. I can also work him on dead birds to retrieve. I did do this with a duck and it took a couple of tries but he was retrieving. Since you are experienced with the breed, do you only shot at pointed birds? So far I have shot three birds that weren't pointed. I will try to switch gears and only shoot pointed birds. He is learning how to hunt wild birds and how close he can get to them. I am sure I'll be force fetching him in the future.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I never shoot a bird a dog that age flushes. If he is hunting away from me and I flush the bird, I do shoot it.

Try working him on a force HERE with the collar unconnected with a retrieve. Once he'll spin on a dime and give you a nickel's change when you bark HERE, then go back to the retrieve. It will then be okay to bump him on a low intensity of the collar because in effect, you have collar conditioned him to HERE and he won't associate the bump with the bird.

These Drahts are so dang birds and have so much drive that is't pretty hard to make blinkers out of them, but it its good you're aware of it.


----------



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

Two of the three birds I did shoot w/o a point the dog was well over 50 yards away and we were walking w/ the wind and I flushed the bird. The other one was closer and again we were walking w/ the wind and the dog was working back to me when the bird flushed between us. I know you want to work into the wind but eventually someone has to turn around and walk the opposite direction. I had a English pointer that never came close to this dog and he is a lot younger. The main goal still is to find birds and gain confidence. I will work on your advice with the here command. Thanks.


----------

